# Commuting to work...it begins tomorrow



## Goblin84 (May 15, 2007)

Well tomorrow is the day i start commuting into work via bike. I have stashed a couple changes of clothes in the office.  There is a shower over in athletics (i work at a college), and I got the OK from the boss man to keep the bike in my office.

Any other lovely suggestions for the bike commuter?  I live pretty close to campus but will be taking the long way to get into work in the morning.  Who else commutes around here?


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2007)

I'd really like to bike commute to work, but I just don't think it's feasible.  It would be over 20 miles on some pretty big hills.  Besides that I'm not in good enough shape to make all the hills in any kind of reasonable time, all the routes are on fairly busy roads where the traffic moves pretty quick (50mph+) and there's often not much of a shoulder.


----------



## cbcbd (May 15, 2007)

I wish I had a shower at work... I sweat too easily to consider doing anything athletic into work.


I'm expecting Bruno to be all over this thread


----------



## andyzee (May 15, 2007)

Used to to it all the time, boy do I miss it. Unfortunetly I'm no longer in a job where it's feasable, I envy you!


----------



## dmc (May 15, 2007)

i have an apartment near my office in Stamford CT..  I can ride my bike in when I'm there.
It's cool..  Otherwise i work from my house in NY state.

Was in Sweden last week... Everyone rode bikes to work...


----------



## Goblin84 (May 16, 2007)

thats one nice thing about NH...not many 50+mph busy roads.  God also blessed me with pourous skin.  Just the act of thinking typically makes me break out into a sweat.  

So far so good though.  Only thing that sucks is the rain today!


----------



## bruno (May 16, 2007)

:beer::razz::flag:good on ya duder! pump up your tyres and oil up your chain and get used to commutin' via bike as gas ain't gonna get cheaper. yeah i commute EVERY day rain, snow, or shine. i'm lucky as i just wear my bikin' duds here at work. (i don't shrinkwrap my veggies for just a commute!).

seems to me it's kinda ridiculous when ya think about 5000 pounds of steel to move a coupla hundred pounds of human.:-o:roll:

besides, i'd ride even if i didn't have too. i take the long way a lot of times. actually most of the time. and when i ride directly to work, it only takes me around 5 minutes longer than in a cage.

keep it up and after awhile you won't even consider usin' your cage. you're doin' the earth and yourself a huge favor!!

bikes really will save the world.8)

ps--put fenders on your commuter bike!


----------



## djspookman (May 17, 2007)

for all those who bike commute,  I salute you!  Bike commuting can be FUN, plus it keeps the body in tip top shape for ski season.  Saves gas too!  I usually ride in 14 miles either way, and it really cuts down the gas bill!!! 

I was planning bike commuting in this week, as I usually bike commute anyway, but halfway thru a 4 mile running race saturday, my knee gave out on me.  I tried to hop on the bike Sunday and Monday, but that was a mistake!  Went to the docs and he says I have a partial ACL tear.. ugh!!!  SO, hopefully with a lot of PT (and hopefully no surgery) I'll be back on the bikes soon!

dave


----------



## Goblin84 (May 17, 2007)

ACL's are fun huh?  that sucks man, hope everything is alright


----------



## djspookman (May 18, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> ACL's are fun huh?  that sucks man, hope everything is alright



yeah, me too.  I hope I can get out on the bike soon!  

Anyone commute in this morning?  

dave


----------



## jplynch019 (May 18, 2007)

I have been commuting for 2 years now 40 miles round trip.  I start my commute in March when morning temps are near 20 and it is pretty dark outside.  I'll end the commute sometime in October.  Tips:
1) Like Bruno says: keep the tires pumped up and the chain lubed
2) Don't fret on a flat.  Had 7 last year.  
3) Timing is everything!  Try and pick commute times (if you can) where traffic is lightest
4) In heavy traffic  you need to "be like a car" when it comes to getting into turn lanes and things.
5) Enjoy the view.  I see something interesting everyday. 
6) Smile a lot!  You are getting in great shape, burning no gas, spending little to no money on fuel, and are friendly to the environment. 
7) Don't let the "road monsters" get you down.  I have been screamed at, had cigarettes flicked at me, cans thrown at me, and people try to get as close as they can to me during the commute.   Keep a steady straight line on the road and try not to do anything "unpredictable". 
9) Salute your fellow commuters! They know exactly what you are going through.
10) Have fun!


----------



## Goblin84 (May 18, 2007)

good list jp.  I cheat a bit because I only live 2 miles from work so I can really just walk there if I wanted.  I have been taking the long way to work in the mornings getting in around 15 miles one way.  

started out with the full cycling outfit but gave that up.  I will dress that part on my more serious rides.


----------



## bruno (May 19, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> started out with the full cycling outfit but gave that up.  I will dress that part on my more serious rides.



confession--i don't put on full captain america kit unless i'm goin' for at least 60 or 70 miles. even on my ti road whip.:roll:8):-o


----------



## jplynch019 (May 19, 2007)

I've been wearing all the garb.  I've got some winter stuff too, including the "ninja" face mask.  Coldest temp I've ridden in is 18.  My neck felt like it was swollen like a life preserver.  My water bottle froze solid.   That's what makes this so cool!


----------



## mlctvt (May 21, 2007)

We didn't have a shower at work but I asked the boss if I bought one could we put it in the utility room? He said yes . I found a cheap plastic shower stall with shower head and controls for less than $100 at True Value Hardware. It's now installed. The boss himself now sometines runs at lunch time and uses it. Now I've just got to get up ealier in the morning so i can ride to work. If I can't drag myselft out early (I'm not a morning person)at least I could take long lunches and ride 20-30 miles inthe middle of the day.


----------



## kingdom-tele (May 25, 2007)

8 miles to work around lake memphremagog - great sunrises, deer sighting, no traffic at 5:45 AM - all downhill to work, all uphill the way home, once a week will take the long way out to bear mtn circumnavigating my hill, almost got taken out by a groundhog two weeks ago, lot of dirt roads but great views and countryside -


----------



## Goblin84 (May 25, 2007)

Kingdom-tele:  you see memphre at all?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 29, 2007)

i bike every mon/tues and everyother wed....can get 30-40 miles in before work (house to office is only 6 miles) but i leave around 6am and arrive to the gym across the street from my office at 745....shower, change, walk across the street to the office..at lunch i'll ride or run, then bike home in the evening...all in all i can get 50-60 mi in .....


----------



## kingdom-tele (May 30, 2007)

not yet - but i am keeping my eye out


----------



## ccorces1 (May 31, 2007)

i started to commute recently as well, had a nasty run in this morning, as i was turning up an alley to the parking lot a car came down and...well...i know how flies feel when they run into the window!


----------



## djspookman (Jun 1, 2007)

ccorces1 said:


> i started to commute recently as well, had a nasty run in this morning, as i was turning up an alley to the parking lot a car came down and...well...i know how flies feel when they run into the window!




yikes!!!  I gotta ask, is the bike ok?  (and are you?!)

dave


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 1, 2007)

yep been there before.  however last time i did that i ended up in the hospital with a broken jaw and eating through a straw for the next 6 weeks


----------



## nycskier (Jun 4, 2007)

I live and  work in Manhattan. My office is about 40 blocks (2 miles) from my home. I usually walk home from work but sometimes I ride my bike in. 

During the summer I usually leave my suits in the office and dry clean them at a place around the corner from my office. That way I can change into work clothes when I get in and it solves the problem of biking in 85 degree weather in a suit and tie!

My biggest problem is where to leave the bike. I don't trust chaining it on the street and leaving it down there for 8 hours. If I did that there would be a good chance it wont be there when I get back. So I usually bring it up and leave it in my office. Which means I cant bike to work if I plan on having anyone enter my office that day. Looks kind of unprofessional to have a bike sitting in the middle of my little office!


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 4, 2007)

maybe ill leave my bike in my office then, if no one visits it means i have less work to do.  of course if no one visits it means i will also soon have no job.  oh well more time for cycling!!!


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 10, 2007)

My bike is in the office each day.  Other employees have started to ride in and want to know if they can "park their rides" in my office too!   2 years ago I was the only one riding each day, now we've got 4 regular commuters.  When I am out of town traveling the other commuters park their rides in my office.  Strange?


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 11, 2007)

i need a bigger office


----------

